# Teaching dog to growl, can you do it? And is it a good idea?



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

I've often thought that I would like to teach Stark to growl. I know when he is full grown he will be a deterent to most wierdos and possible troublemakers. I want him to be well- trained, and I assume when he matures he will start getting some protective instincts and sense when I fell uncomfortable or threatened. And, he may growl at someone when he senses me being uncomfortable. And, even though I want a well behaved dog who doesnt react aggressively I dont want someone who may be a threat to know that. I was thinking I would like to train him to growl when I use a keyword like "easy" and I would say something like "take it easy" and act like I was legitimately trying to make him be calm and then he would growl, making it seem that I cannot control his behavior to someone who may be a threat. Obviously I cant use "easy" because I use that word for other things and I dont want him growling all the time, but you get the idea. I was just wondering, is this a good idea? And, how can I teach him to growl? And, if I did teach him to growl on command would that trigger aggressive feelings/behaviors when I command him to growl? I dont live in a bad neighborhood, nor do I plan to really ever use this command, but you never know when a crazed marketer comes to the door trying to sell you something when youre a 5'5'' 130 lb. girl all alone at home and something doesnt feel right.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

If this wolf hybrid can safely do it, I don't see why not. Barking is just as effective, if not more, why not use a bark?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

jae I was going to post the same video 

I've taught my husky to bark. I've tried to teach him to growl but all I get out of him is a funny wooowooowooo...I've no idea where to start for a growl...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I taught Koda to use a deep bark/growl mixture on command (she DOES have a vocal command but I usually use a hand signal), and it has had no negative effects on her behavior


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

If you try to teach object guarding you might end up with this dog!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I taught my first shepherd 21 years ago to growl. I don't remember how, LOL, but it was quite impressive. He had absolutely NO issues with it, and it was a fun trick. It never caused any problems, and I never had to "use" it, because the two or three times I would've, he acted appropriately on his own.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd like to teach my dog to growl on command, but the only time he does it is when he's told to be quiet when he's gotten a few barks in at the window. Then he'll either do the puff thing or a growl. I don't want to encourage the growl in this instance, because I prefer the puff. Otherwise, he never growls, not even with the tug. I can't think of how to get him to growl in a situation that I want to encourage, because I think he'll associate the praising with what he's doing, not with the sound he's making.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My Annie never growled, but she had an awesome big, "I mean business bark." She loved to bark at the window, so I encouraged this and taught her to bark on command. The command was, "Who is it?" She would go ballistic. I would say, "Good girl! Enough!" and she would stop.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

That could be interesting. I was watching some videos today of dogs "talking" and thought I might try it. But maybe growling would be more useful.
I have taught Stella to "whisper".

Anyone teach their dog to stick out their tongue?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I don't know if you could train a dog to growl, specifically, but you can certainly teach him to bark/alert on command. 

When I was young, I spent a lot of time walking/biking alone with my dog. If ever I saw a sketchy looking character out in the middle of nowhere, I would call my dog close to me, grab her collar, and say "be nice" in a somewhat stern voice.  

My dog was not trained to bark, or growl, much less bite anyone--she was a pretty benign creature with people, but the sketchy people didn't know that! They just saw a young woman with a big GSDx that apparently had to be held back in the presence of strangers, lest she go off like a loose cannon.

It must have worked, because I was never threatened, accosted or hurt by anyone when she was with me.


----------

